# Remember crackle nail polish....



## bCreative (Aug 4, 2007)

from Covrgirl?? Wasn't that the worst thing they could have made? Then it looked hideous after it cracked!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 4, 2007)

Lol I had one... I don't know what happened to it.. Yeah.. it wasn't very appealing.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah i remember i had one too! lol


----------



## KatJ (Aug 4, 2007)

I DO! I never had one, but my friend did, and it was soooooo bad.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 4, 2007)

Never had one and neither did any of my friends but Im sure it looked bad.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Aug 4, 2007)

its so funny cause a cousin of mine came from mexico, and thats something that is "in" right now. my mom and my sister like it but i think its different from the ones here. they will put a under coat like white nail polish and then the crackle one. it looks nice but i wouldnt wear it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 4, 2007)

i think it looks nice if you have a color underneath it.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd actually like to try it if anyone still had some.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 2, 2007)

i've seen it work really well.


----------



## weedita (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually I haven't ever owned this before. But I think that it sounds like a really neat thing. I would not mind having a bottle to try out. I wonder if you could still find some floating around on the web.


----------



## lauren84 (Feb 11, 2008)

cannot find it anywhere on the web...for sale anyways...i did find some from halloween!


----------



## Glowingskin (Feb 11, 2008)

didn't you layer it over another color so you could see it through the cracks. LOL memories


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 11, 2008)

I totally forgot about that stuff!! I had some!!



I think it was a lilac shade!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, i don't think i ever had one (mind you, for years i've been eating my nails so i had other concerns than crackle nailpolish !



).


----------



## Raze (Feb 24, 2008)

I've never heard of it, I think if you layered it over a colour it could be cool!


----------



## Getumgurl007 (Feb 26, 2008)

awwww i rememeber that... i wanted it soooooo bad lol


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 26, 2008)

No, I've never heard of it.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL, wow I remember those back in the days! I wanted to buy one so bad, but thought it was a silly idea to pay for something that'll crack when that would happen to my nail polish anyway after 2 wks.


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 1, 2008)

eek


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 26, 2008)

I remember when this came out... I would have been around 12 and I thought it looked so cool



I'm pleased I never got one!


----------



## Jennyjean (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG!!! I was seriously just thinking about that today!!!! What made me think of it was i painted my nails last night and fell asleep very soon after so when i woke up the nail polish was all smushed and messed up and it totally made me think of the crackle stuff!! I had the green crackle polish! LOL!!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 16, 2011)

Dunno if bumping threads is allowed and if it isnt sorry wont happen again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So for the people who posted here and are still active... mostly asking the peps who didn't like crackle in this thread... do you guys like crackle and shatters now since OPI came out with shatter, china glaze crackle, and others like sally hansen, color club.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL! Excellent question.

Either the crackle polish back in the day was a disaster to work with and the formula has since been vastly improved - or

It just goes to show you what popular trends and Katy Perry can do to people!





 



> Originally Posted by *LucyLuvsHolos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dunno if bumping threads is allowed and if it isnt sorry wont happen again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So for the people who posted here and are still active... mostly asking the peps who didn't like crackle in this thread... do you guys like crackle and shatters now since OPI came out with shatter, china glaze crackle, and others like sally hansen, color club.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 16, 2011)

lol.  I wonder what the covergirl crackle looked like?  Maybe it was really bad looking??


----------



## Diava (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol.  I wonder what the covergirl crackle looked like?  Maybe it was really bad looking??



I had one, and it never worked,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've not had any problems with the new crackles though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I do love the effect, I do feel like the nail polish companies are milking it ever so slightly lol, I find it amusing that OPI, Nicole by OPI and Sephora OPI all have a black crackle lol, I'm really liking some of the metallic crackles that China Glaze are releasing!


----------

